# Lowrance POS



## bullet175 (Aug 11, 2008)

This is the 3rd Lowrance LMS 332C Ive had this year. Lowrance has replaced this unit three times this year and the antenna twice for GPS module notresponding. Every time its been after the 90 warranty replacement had expired so Ive had to pay for them. Well yesterday, opening day of snapper season in Fla. after driveing 400 miles to Panama City we were heading out about 5:30ish AM and it was rough out there. We got out about 10 or so miles and I came down on a wave and BANG the GPS screen went black. I was able to get the unit to come back on for a sec but when it did I get the message GPS module not responding again. So unable to go out and get my snapper we turned around and headed back in. Im home now. No snapper. I know the drill for troubleshooting power supply issues after spending half of last summer waiting for Lowrance to send me replacements and I refuse to do it this go round so I am washing my hands of them all together. I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good color plotter for around 6 or 6 hundred bucks thats not mad by Lowrance.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I hate combo machines for the reason you are experiencing now. When the machine fails you loose everything. Furuno makes a great little bottom machine 600L in that price range. And let me tell you I beat the crap out of itand get mine wet all the time. I have had mine for five years now without any problems. And mine was purchased as a demo.. I realize you are looking for a combo machine. Maybe considersperate machines, just a suggestion..


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

when i had my sea pro, i installed all brand new lowrance color units on it. the 2nd time i took it out i got the "gps module not responding" message. i quickly found out that it was because the terminator fuse that supplies power to the gps antannae failed which also almost caught fire. i quickly switched to furuno after that. i would also recommend garmin as well. good luck on your next purchase!


----------



## bullet175 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, Accually I do have a seperate bottom machine that was added later after I got the 332C. But it too is also a Lawrance and Ill keep it for now untill it quits. Ill check out furino.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to agree with Mr Stucco there. Garmin has started an awesome line of electronics. The systemare the greatest. I have complete systems of Raymarine and Garmin on the big boat (back up) and I have Raymarine and Hummingbird on the small boat. Sidescan gives me a woodie. I have never had a problem with any of this equipment.

Kim


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I thought "GPS Module Not Responding" was just part of the Lowrance boot-up sequence.:banghead:banghead


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've used Lowrance electronics since their little green box. Problems have been absolutely minimal. I've used the same monochrome combo unit for the past 6 years and, if it dies, I'll try to find another just like it.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I too have a Garmin and have had no issues


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I too have had some bad experiences with Lowrance, I have replaced the external GPS antenna 3 times in the last year. Since the last time I bought a Humminbird GPS and I am now looking for a separate bottom machine. I wish that Humminbird made their side scan in a singe unit, but all that I see are combo units. No more combos for me.


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a bad experience with a Raymarine chartplotter. I had it forabout4 years when the 10 year lithium battery went out wiping out all of my numbers. This happened without warning. I check with Raymarine and they want $150 to replace the battery. WTF I opened it up and looked and it was a regular watch battery on a tiny bracket soldered to the board. So I called George's and they also wanted $150, I told them I couldn't pay $150 for a new watch battery. I ordered the new battery and holder from digi-key for less than $3. The shipping cost more than the parts. I fixed it myself for less than $8.

Then the antenna starts giving me some trouble so I send them an e-mail and they suggest sending it to them. Then they call me weeks later and say that yes it's broke and they can sell me a replacement for $200. Thanks but no thanks. They did offer a disposal service at no cost. :doh

I now have a Garmin 540s that I use just as a chartplotter. I have a Furuno 582L bottom machine.

I will never put another raymarine product on my boat and I will never step foot in George's again.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I also use seperate machines because of the problems with either on a combo sends you home. I have a loran, bottom machine, and a gps. All seperate units. Furuno does indeed make a fantastic bottom machine.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">IMHO<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Furuno bottom machine & radars: Ditto Sealark - for bottom machines the entry level/monochrome (400L-600L) furunos are nice- the color 620/585sare outstanding when matched to a good transducer<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Garmin chart plotters: Most intuitive to operate - get the biggest screenyou can afford <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">ICOM radios:I think a lot of brands are pretty good now - ICOM has always been good. Again - match withthe best quality antenna you can afford <o></o>


----------

